# Looking for guidance on kayaking the Cheasapeak Bay Bridge Tunnel



## Guest (Apr 2, 2017)

Hello all, starting to get real into kayak fishing recently. I have a Jackson Big Tuna 14 foot kayak. I've really been wanting to go after some Tautog at the CBBT but I have no experience outside of fishing rudee inlet. Anyways was hoping to maybe here some good spots to launch from (Virginia Beach side) and also what some good conditions to look for to be out at the bridge in a kayak? And also any tips y'all might have


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

The best place to launch is at Chic's beach. Most park on the streets and launch at the Buoy44 restaurant but the next couple streets over are available as well. You have to really be aware of what's going on at the CBBT. You need to check the winds and currents when you plan to go. Anything over 10 mph from any direction besides South or Southwest will make it choppy out there. Wind direction against the current direction will be worse. The currents are much stronger than in Rudee, especially around a new or full moon. Aside from boat traffic, you have to always keep an eye out for rouge waves, especially closer to the 1st island. They can come out of nowhere. The wakes from ships & subs can show up on you long after they have moved through the channel. Always wear a PFD out there and if possible, go with someone else. Take an anchor with you so that you can take a break if you need to without drifting away too far.

I recommend that you fish the Hampton side of the HRBT a few times before going straight to the CBBT from Rudee. That will give you a change to get used to stronger current and rougher conditions. The action isn't as good as at the CBBT, but you can catch tog around the rocks of the HRBT. Even there, you have to watch the wind and current forecasts. Here are a couple good links for the forecasts:

Click on an arrow then choose forecast: http://www.fishweather.com/map#37.02,-76.438,10,1

Zoom in and click on the arrow near the 1st island: http://fishcurrents.com/


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Oops, I meant to say that you should try the Norfolk side of the HRBT 1st.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2017)

Thank you, this is a wealth of information! Any chance you would have some launch recommendation spots for the HRBT from Norfolk?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

For the Norfolk side, you would launch at the public boat ramp at Willoughby. The Hampton side has less current and is more protected waters. You can launch at the marina on Ft Monroe for a $3.00 fee and there is a free slide in type kayak launch on the Mill Creek side.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

One thing to mention about the 2 different sides of the HRBT that rwh left out was that there is more structure to fish on Hampton side. You will have a nice long paddle on the Norfolk side to get to the current. I fish Hampton side and do just as good if not better than the Norfolk side. With that being said, it depends on what you are looking for. Norfolk side has the "washing machine" halfway out between the spit and Fort Wool. For not having much experience, I would recommend the Hampton side for you to get used to currents, wind, and tidal patterns.


----------

